# HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input



## 5aprilc (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi does anyone know if these are a good deal or if they are so cheap for a reason? Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...13837


----------



## 5aprilc (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (5aprilc)*

Wow no one. I thought someone would have sh*t all over them already.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (5aprilc)*

without hid projectors and doing a thing called a 'retrofit', you'll just be blinding people. to make this point clearer, imagine a friend pointing a flashlight at your face. can't really look at it right? well what if he tapes over half of the lens of the flashlight so it cuts off the light beam right below your eyes. easier to look at yes? that's the object of projector and why it's bad to put these really intense bulbs in a halogen container.
and ya they're probably garbage.


_Modified by .:Ryan at 12:08 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## 5aprilc (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (.:Ryan)*

Isn't that all that HID's do anyway, is blind people? Plus I don't want to have to buy new headlights I like the ones that are on there now. I'll probably just buy them to see if I like them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (5aprilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5aprilc* »_Isn't that all that HID's do anyway, is blind people? Plus I don't want to have to buy new headlights I like the ones that are on there now. I'll probably just buy them to see if I like them. Thanks for the input.

oem units, no, cheap ones like the ones you're about to buy, yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (5aprilc)*

Garbage!!! 
All drop in kits are crapola!!!
Do some light reading here:
http://www.danielsternlighting.com
Read the tech section.


----------



## 5aprilc (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (AZV6)*

All that did was trash people who under cut their competition, because quite frankly those other guys out there are just out to fu*k you. Talking about cheap relays and sh*t, lies all lies.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (5aprilc)*

WTF are talking about???


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (AZV6)*

I think he's saying that he knows more about automotive lighting than Daniel Stern. We all laugh.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: HID Kit for 2001 Jetta any input (dennisgli)*

Ahh yes, we are all laughing big time.







Yeah Stern is a moron. He should not be advising the NHSTA and headlight manufacturers. I guess his education is nothing as well compared to this yahoo's!! I love how people think they are smarter than engineers. Cracks me up. 
Oh yeah he is 21. Just a reminder You don't know squat! Your not experienced enough nor educated enough, sorry. I was 21 once and I did not know squat either. You learn everyday no matter how old you are.
*So read sterns site and learn something.* 



_Modified by AZV6 at 9:23 AM 7-18-2009_


----------

